

Show HN: Create, Edit & Play Cross-platform Multiplayer Games - ashcairo

Just made our multiplayer games editor beta public.<p>If you're interested in making multiplayer games, it would be great to hear your feedback.<p>WebGL Editor: http://multiplay.io/edit<p>WebGL Player: http://multiplay.io/play<p>Android Player: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softpoetry.androids<p>Demo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2nwNeKRXSo<p>Full newsletter release: http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=8c8235b00430c5fe69d6da100&#38;id=459513cb80
======
init0
For the lazy ones :

WebGL Editor: <http://multiplay.io/edit>

WebGL Player: <http://multiplay.io/play>

Android Player:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softpoetry...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softpoetry.androids)

Demo video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2nwNeKRXSo>

Full newsletter release: [http://us6.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=8c8235b00430c5fe69d6da10...](http://us6.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=8c8235b00430c5fe69d6da100&id=459513cb80)

~~~
ashcairo
Thanks!

